# SAD SAD NIGHT



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well it looks like we didnt get rid of him. Boy are we in for some big troubles now !


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah and i think that trouble will come wearing UN blue


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The sad times are only beginning, I'm not sure my businesses will stand another 4 years of this Administration. Hunker down boys, we aint seen nothing yet...............


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm so discouraged I can't even find the words! Today marks the beginning of the end for The United States..............


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yep stick your head between your legs and kiss your *a$$* goodbye america


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Words can't describe my outrage and frustration! America faces dark days ahead. No matter what happens, we must all be prepared for it. In the eyes of this socialist muslim pig, we are the enemy. I'll be defending the freedom of me and mine till my last breath.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So, when does China and the UN take over ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess Nikita Kruschev was almost right when he said, "We will bury you!" I say "almost" because America has been operating its own shovels.

The "takers" have outnumbered the "givers" but like Margaret Thatcher said, "Sooner or later, socialists run out of other peoples' money." It's only a question of when, because the takers will continue to out-vote the givers - even more so, now. And, I sincerely believe that this was freedom's last chance.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Shame on America for putting this Bum back in ---sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes it is a sad day, I kept checking and kept shaking my head as I watched the Eastern votes coming in, having watched that scenario for many elections in my country where the majority of the votes come in from the East cause thats where most of the sheep live!! The last 4 years with him has been really good for our Country as we prospered both financial and economical plus a strong dollar at the expense of the US economy, the more he put the US in dept the more we gained. I figured that NO way the people would put up with that for 4 more years, ITS one bet I would have lost for sure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. That's all I have to say.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 azpredator


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Yes it is a sad day, I kept checking and kept shaking my head as I watched the Eastern votes coming in, having watched that scenario for many elections in my country where the majority of the votes come in from the East cause thats where most of the sheep live!! The last 4 years with him has been really good for our Country as we prospered both financial and economical plus a strong dollar at the expense of the US economy, the more he put the US in dept the more we gained. I figured that NO way the people would put up with that for 4 more years, ITS one bet I would have lost for sure.


Could you loan me some money ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess I fail to see the problem. This country has been going in the exact same direction for MANY years now. None of these guys change anything.

Stop voting on the corrupt 2 party system if you want change. It's really simple.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to agree with you Chris, the two current parties are two heads to the same coin. They care about nothing and no one other than their wallets, and themselves.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I guess I fail to see the problem. This country has been going in the exact same direction for MANY years now. None of these guys change anything.
> 
> Stop voting on the corrupt 2 party system if you want change. It's really simple.


are you suggesting I should have voted for Rosanne Barr...????????






​
I'm sure the direction we are heading is not what the Founding Fathers had in mind........

I believe in this Country's Constitution and will fight for and defend it until my last breath


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Could you loan me some money ?


 Free Room & Board. Maybe some hunting on the side!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

JLowe69 said:


> are you suggesting I should have voted for Rosanne Barr...????????
> 
> View attachment 6519​
> I'm sure the direction we are heading is not what the Founding Fathers had in mind........
> ...


*Your a Good American 220--------I'll also stand with you----sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Deleted 15 minutes of my opinion. Chris how much room out your way? Just saying!!!!! Bury and remember!!!When the spiritual and the moral ways and values that built this country cast aside for the majority vote we all will lose!!!!!!!!!! I will stop.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope 220, not rosanne, but it would sure be nice if we had elected officials who had their job because more people voted for them, rather than because more people voted against their opponent. The only choices we have had for years are terrible and worse. Almost none of them care at all what kind of damage they do to this nation, as long as they can counter anything and everything the other side wants, and pad their pockets in the process.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree JLowe69, they also voted for the guy that's giving out the most handouts, ladies and gentleman, we are now out numbered by the people that think big Goverment programs (welfare) are the way to go. I seen a bumper sticker several days ago, "Vote Obama 2012, it's easier than working". This is what we we're up against.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation._
_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. - That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, - That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security._


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Count me in, 220!  And Ronald Reagan had this to say about our elected officials, "Politics is supposed to be the second oldest profession. I have come to realize that it bears a very close resemblance to the first. "

Guess I'll just have to keep on "clinging."


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift, the wife and I are thinking about moving in a few years. I have a friend who has been trying to get me to move to Colorado, he is in Thorton. What's a good place to live? My landlord has a house in Montrose, is that right? Montrose? Anyway do you have open carry? And what about duck hunting?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I'm seriously thinkin about just moving out to the Alaskan bush and goin full mountian man. Someplace so far out there that political dealings and laws don't matter. A style of living doesnt benifit the freeloading losers and only the strong survive I've lived without all the modern comforts before and honestly, I miss it. You don't get bored with the day to day if your to busy living. I was definately born in the wrong century.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If this country is ever going to change we all have to get the younger generation educated different, they are being taught all the wrong things in our schools, I was a thorn in my sons school system all through their years, bitching and voicing my conserns about teachers aids that could barely speak english. Now they teach socialism in our schools, what do we expect !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredator said:


> 220swift, the wife and I are thinking about moving in a few years. I have a friend who has been trying to get me to move to Colorado, he is in Thorton. What's a good place to live? My landlord has a house in Montrose, is that right? Montrose? Anyway do you have open carry? And what about duck hunting?


Montrose is a very nice western slope area, very good big game hunting and trout fishing area, also good predator area. Thorton is also a decent suburb of Denver. We don't have an open carry per say. There are some real good duck hunting areas within a couple hours of the Denver metro area.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> If this country is ever going to change we all have to get the younger generation educated different, they are being taught all the wrong things in our schools, I was a thorn in my sons school system all through their years, bitching and voicing my conserns about teachers aids that could barely speak english. Now they teach socialism in our schools, what do we expect !!


between the education systems and the left wing State controlled media, the future generations futures are not very bright.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So true Mike ! I guess my point is if we would teach the honest facts the media just might have a hard time finding people to work for them or at least not put up with their BS !! I just feel a parents job is alot more than just sending their kids to school for information. I'll shut up, I could go on and on about how and why we are in the mess we are now, basically most people were to busy trying to climb a social ladder.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> So true Mike ! I guess my point is if we would teach the honest facts the media just might have a hard time finding people to work for them or at least not put up with their BS !! I just feel a parents job is alot more than just sending their kids to school for information. I'll shut up, I could go on and on about how and why we are in the mess we are now, basically most people were to busy trying to climb a social ladder.


My social ladder is a creaky set of stairs into a dimmly lit dirt floor basement.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great point Ed! My wife home schools our daughter. She is going on a field trip this weekend, with me and the wife.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for the info 220Swift. I am just looking for a good place for the family.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I'm seriously thinkin about just moving out to the Alaskan bush and goin full mountian man. Someplace so far out there that political dealings and laws don't matter. A style of living doesnt benifit the freeloading losers and only the strong survive I've lived without all the modern comforts before and honestly, I miss it. You don't get bored with the day to day if your to busy living. I was definately born in the wrong century.


That's exactly what we're doing. I just bought 85 acres in SW Texas near the Mexico border. 75 miles from a store... 150+ miles from a stoplight. Law pretty much stops at the nearest town 75 miles north. No one to bug us, and nothing to stand in our way. Completely off-grid. I already have all of the solar and water catchment tanks purchased. We should be there full time within the next 6 months.

We're talking about it on our blog (http://www.our180.com) if you wanna check it out.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The face of America has changed and the Repub. party failed to see it. The white working class is now the minorty. There are not enough of them to elect a non-handout president. The current administration has trained the non-working class to depend on big government so much that there is no reason for them to work. Its going to just be handed to them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The field trip? " predator hunting " we are starting just north of Tucson and working our way back to the club check in near Gold Canyon. Non stop untill we get one!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Have fun azpredator, I am going out sunday if it snows sat like it is suppose to.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You to Ed. We are going to hit it hard, I feel the need to prove a point to the guys at the club that three novice predator hunters can get it done! It's not going to be easy but we are going to give it our all...


----------

